# Ping i25 Irons **broken again**



## And29 (Nov 17, 2016)

So i have had my i25 irons from new(dont get me wrong) i love them...

But about a month after one of the weights fell out the back no problem, took them back to AG an they fixed it

the last two years they weights continue to fall out of every club! 

How to i go about resolving this? 

I dont think its fair that they keep replacing the weights by gluing them back... 

Do i have a good case for money back? Or replacement?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2016)

And29 said:



			So i have had my i25 irons from new(dont get me wrong) i love them...

But about a month after one of the weights fell out the back no problem, took them back to AG an they fixed it

the last two years they weights continue to fall out of every club! 

How to i go about resolving this? 

I dont think its fair that they keep replacing the weights by gluing them back... 

Do i have a good case for money back? Or replacement?
		
Click to expand...

I've had the same issue and fix them myself with a glue/araldite mix from Homebase


----------



## And29 (Nov 17, 2016)

Not ideal though!


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've had the same issue and fix them myself with a glue/araldite mix from Homebase
		
Click to expand...

and youre planning on buying ping again?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd certainly be having a conversation with Ping HQ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			and youre planning on buying ping again?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Given the bashing they've had on hard range mats, summer courses, rock hard practice grounds etc it's not a surprise. Ping had been very good at replacing mine but rather than send clubs off I simply do it myself now. I'm still looking to swap to a new set next year anyway.


----------



## Ross61 (Nov 17, 2016)

I had the same problem with my gmax clubs. The first 1 that fell out and I found it, hit me on the head as truth be told! and the pro araldited it back in, I had another 3 come out but found only one weight. All 3 were sent back to Ping as the won't send out the weights. This was all within a couple of weeks of each other when my clubs were about 2 months old. A bad mix of araldite was blamed.
 I was told that if any more came out they would replace the lot. I lost confidence in my irons and my form dropped (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!).


 A year later and no more have fallen out and my handicap has dropped by 3. :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes. Given the bashing they've had on hard range mats, summer courses, rock hard practice grounds etc it's not a surprise. Ping had been very good at replacing mine but rather than send clubs off I simply do it myself now. I'm still looking to swap to a new set next year anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's what they're designed for. 
Fair dos to Ping for sorting it out,but it shouldn't be happening in the first place.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely that's what they're designed for. 
Fair dos to Ping for sorting it out,but it shouldn't be happening in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly and it seems others have had issues so many maybe its an inherent Ping design fault. I assume other manufacturers have inserts and so is it just a Ping issue


----------



## richy (Nov 17, 2016)

I've had issues with my i25's where a couple appear to be pealing on the edges. 

I sent them back to ping and they've returned the ones that aren't affected with no note saying what they're going to do. I called them but the person I spoke to wasn't much help. 

I'd heard Ping customer services were supposed to be unrivalled, doesn't seem that way so far.


----------



## TXL (Nov 17, 2016)

richy said:



			I've had issues with my i25's where a couple appear to be pealing on the edges. 

I sent them back to ping and they've returned the ones that aren't affected with no note saying what they're going to do. I called them but the person I spoke to wasn't much help. 

I'd heard Ping customer services were supposed to be unrivalled, doesn't seem that way so far.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same issue with the chrome finish peeling, on 3 occasions I returned the clubs to the point of purchase who in turn returned them to Ping. Ping replaced the affected clubs without question and in a timely manner - less than a week.   When the weights came out of the latest set I decided to get them fixed by Ping then traded them in for a set of Titleist 716 AP2s.


----------



## Hendy (Nov 18, 2016)

I had the same issue with a set of ping g2 irons.

Got them second hand 1 weight was missing and two came out. My local pro shop spoke to ping they took the whole set off me and re did all the weights. Never had a issue then.

Remember the pro shop telling me I likely have to cover postage and I was happy to do that. However when I came to collect them and pay for the postage the guy in the shop advised ping covered that aswell. 

To me.was a great service. Not sure if you get that with other brands.

Just a shame they just make hackers clubs  or I would still use the brand


----------



## hovis (Nov 18, 2016)

Hendy said:



			Just a shame they just make hackers clubs  or I would still use the brand
		
Click to expand...

''if you can't swing use ping"


----------



## And29 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have emailed PING customer services and had no reply

ive been advised to take my fight to social media to get it resolved


----------



## And29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Our reply: Dear Sir

We thank you for your e-mail regarding Ping golf equipment and apologise for any inconvenience.

Having investigated the serial number 15B9934 relating to a set of i25 irons 5-9PWSW manufactured 12 January 2015, with an additional 4 iron added 24 February 2015. Our database indicates the following returns to the Ping factory;

On 27 July 2015 we were contacted and 6 and 9 irons were arranged for re-weight and were re-shipped 3 August 2015 after repair. On 14 October 2015 a 5 iron was arranged and re-shipped 26 October 2015.  

In order to try and ensure a similar situation does not happen again, we would like to arrange collection of the complete set on this occasion, with a view to extracting all of the weights, blast the cavities, fill with sufficient glue, re-weight, clamp and leave for 24 hours to establish a good bond.  

Should you wish to go ahead with this please contact your Ping retailer and they I turn will contact the relevant department to arrange.

If you have a follow-up question, please visit our website to submit another request or obtain additional contact information. Please do not respond to this email - replies cannot be delivered. http://www.ping.com/ Thank you, Your friends at PING Play Your Best


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2016)

decent service that, just a shame so many need it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 18, 2016)

So basically Ping build quality is pants. 
Tbf I owned a set of G10s & had not problems.


----------



## KenL (Nov 18, 2016)

I got my i25 early 2015.

The pitching wedge weight came out after about 6 weeks and it was lost on the course.  it was sent back and fixed.

Then early this year when cleaning them the 6 iron weight was loose.I took it out and stuck it in with superglue.

I regularly check them.  Seems a poor bit of design in what otherwise are excellent clubs.


----------



## And29 (Nov 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			decent service that, just a shame so many need it!
		
Click to expand...

Decent Service are you joking.

if i buy a iphone and it no longer makes calls after 6 months the you continue to have problems with it your going to be asking for a replacement?

Obviously the club was poorly made if others have the same issue!

I don't owe Ping anything.. You honestly think thats good customer service?


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2016)

And29 said:



			Decent Service are you joking.

if i buy a iphone and it no longer makes calls after 6 months the you continue to have problems with it your going to be asking for a replacement?

Obviously the club was poorly made if others have the same issue!

I don't owe Ping anything.. You honestly think thats good customer service?
		
Click to expand...

yep youve identified a problem and theyve offered a comprehensive repair to fix the issue, as good as you are going to get from an OEM. didnt get the new set of irons you were hoping for eh?

as for your comparison, pretty sure your clubs still hit golf shots, just not very good ones (so you comparison with a phone that doesnt make calls doesnt really work), once they come back they will hit shots wont they?


----------



## And29 (Nov 18, 2016)

Z



fundy said:



			yep youve identified a problem and theyve offered a comprehensive repair to fix the issue, as good as you are going to get from an OEM. didnt get the new set of irons you were hoping for eh?

as for your comparison, pretty sure your clubs still hit golf shots, just not very good ones (so you comparison with a phone that doesnt make calls doesnt really work), once they come back they will hit shots wont they?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so if everyone just keeps roling over and not complaining about a real isse nothing will ever get better

I do love these irons 

but i don't love going on a weekend golf trip that i have spent my hard earned money on an not having a iron for 3 days because of a manufacturi fault

so i,m not going to roll over, but i will disagree with you..
i feel that some golfers idolise these Big brands, but are probably unhappy.


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2016)

And29 said:



			Z

Ok so if everyone just keeps roling over and not complaining about a real isse nothing will ever get better

I do love these irons 

but i don't love going on a weekend golf trip that i have spent my hard earned money on an not having a iron for 3 days because of a manufacturi fault

so i,m not going to roll over, but i will disagree with you..
*i feel that some golfers idolise these Big brands, but are probably unhappy*.
		
Click to expand...

preaching to the converted im afraid, thats why my irons arent from one of the big OEM manufacturers


----------



## KenL (Nov 18, 2016)

How much are Orka irons may I ask?


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2016)

KenL said:



			How much are Orka irons may I ask?
		
Click to expand...

depends which you order and what shafts etc but mine were custom built for me for no more than it wouldve cost to buy the latest model from one of the main OEMs having had an in depth fitting, were then gap tested once built and been loft and lie checked after a few months

had a second set of wedges last year and they were similar price to buying cleveland or vokeys


----------



## Siren (Nov 18, 2016)

And29 said:



			Z

Ok so if everyone just keeps roling over and not complaining about a real isse nothing will ever get better

I do love these irons 

but i don't love going on a weekend golf trip that i have spent my hard earned money on an not having a iron for 3 days because of a manufacturi fault

so i,m not going to roll over, but i will disagree with you..
i feel that some golfers idolise these Big brands, but are probably unhappy.
		
Click to expand...

There is a thread on here I made a few years ago about the peeling issue. Ping could not have done anything more to keep me as a customer but after 5 sets I gave up and traded them in.

Their customer service at the time was fantastic and to this day I will say they were the best Irons I have ever had.


----------



## Hendy (Nov 19, 2016)

fundy said:



			decent service that, just a shame so many need it!
		
Click to expand...


Think the issues with the i25 and my g2s at the time were the swing weights dropping out. The clubs themselves were fine.


----------

